# Questions ab Fly Fishing Gear



## Cmarmstrong (May 7, 2012)

I have fly fished multiple times in Texas lakes catching bass, crappie, etc. Although I have been a handful of times, I always use my buddies extra gear that he lets me borrow. 

I am starting to look at purchasing my own set up and would love to hear any and all suggestions/tips when it comes to buying my first set up. 

I am looking for a set up that will allow me to fish for bass as well as redfish in the bays. During a recent trip to Fishing Tackle Unlimited, I was given a suggestion to go with an 8 wt. TFO rod and reel combo priced at about $500. Any information on Temple Fork Outfitters? 

Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Temple Fork is fine. Also, you might look into finding a used Sage Z axis, XP or SI3 out there, no shortage of demo type rods these days. 

I think you can easily get a quality saltwater 8 wt. setup for under $500. 

As for reels, if all you are going to do is redfish and bass fish (not bonefish, tarpon, etc) then you really don't need an overly fancy reel. Truly, redfish will seldom even get into the backing and you don't need the most delicate drag to handle them. I would suggest you spend you money on the best rod you can afford and look on ebay fro a used Lamson or Ross Evolution type of reel.....something annodized that will will hold 150 yards of backing is ample for your needs.


----------



## Cmarmstrong (May 7, 2012)

Thank you for the info, I will look into those suggestions. Although it will be my first setup, I want somthing of good quality. Glad to hear I can get the job done for under $500.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Temple fork is quality equipment you will probably keep forever. Good start. Too many people cheap out and wonder why they can't cast.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

A proII or the BVK is pretty smooth for the money. The lamson konic is a great reel and will hold 200yards of #20. I have 2 litespeeds for my 4wt and sage 6000 for my 8wt. Which are more then enough for any species. Be careful on the demo rods because sometimes they do not come with the lifetime warranty.

buyer beware....


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

Well under $500 Hahaha

Check this out

http://www.flyshopcloseouts.com/ind...nd-fly-line-with-backing-for-an-8-weight.html


----------



## Cmarmstrong (May 7, 2012)

Roofish, thanks for the link. Is that a pretty good set up? I mean I recognize the brands and the price looks great...


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow! Thanks Roofish! You've opened a whole new world for me. The entire reason I haven't gotten any fly gear is the expense. I can actually afford these set ups!


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

curmudgeon said:


> Wow! Thanks Roofish! You've opened a whole new world for me. The entire reason I haven't gotten any fly gear is the expense. I can actually afford these set ups!


Your welcome, when we gonna fish  I would say it's a pretty good set-up. It will catch trout & reds & that's what it's all about, it's not about how much you could spend or how fancy your gear is.


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

I just want to start out with something decent so if I have problems I'll know it's not the equipment but the operator. I'll touch base with you after I've sunk a couple flies in my ear and we'll do it! LOL!


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Bass Pro sells the Pro Special for $99...maybe you can find a better reel for that setup. IMHO i cant stand the cheaper ORVIS stuff. Orivs doesnt even make there stuff anymore...I guess they are too hung up on making beds for dogs...


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Cannot go wrong with a TFO setup... Its great that you are willing to spend some cash to get in, too many times people cheap out and end up hating the sport because they cant cast well, gear breaks, etc. The lampson Konic would be a fitting reel for you aswell.


----------



## Cmarmstrong (May 7, 2012)

Loving the info and insight. I made the mistake when I got into bow hunting a couple years ago of buying a cheaper bow then deciding to upgrade soon after. Just cost me more money. Figured I've fly fished enough times to know I enjoy it, why not get a quality setup. I've been looking at the Redington Delta reel. Anyone out there know about these? It was recommended to me from a buddy who is a guide.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Cmarmstrong said:


> Loving the info and insight. I made the mistake when I got into bow hunting a couple years ago of buying a cheaper bow then deciding to upgrade soon after. Just cost me more money. Figured I've fly fished enough times to know I enjoy it, why not get a quality setup. I've been looking at the Redington Delta reel. Anyone out there know about these? It was recommended to me from a buddy who is a guide.


Sure he likes it, he is probably on a pro-form plan where he gets it cheap....

TFO TiCR(not the x) or Pro 2 or BVK=$150 to $225
Lamson Konic= $150
SA Redfish=$64
Backing $10
Leader=$4.95

Looks under $500 to me...


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Check out Colton Fly Rods and Reels, specialize in saltwater rods, very reasonable price point and made in USA. They had a pretty good sale over the holidays, i picked up a nice 9wt setup.


----------



## banjo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Fly Fishing Gear*

TFO fly rods and reels are great. I have their rods from 3wt to 10wt. Have caught permit, bonefish, redfish, browns, and rainbows--never a problem. From personal experience, they will replace a broken rod section within one or two days for a very nominal charge.
Enjoy this great sport.


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

If you can hold out, the Texas FlyFishers is holding it annual fund raistin auction on April 6.
The silent auction will have lots and lots of good used gear and accessories. The live auction will have some fantastic bargins on new mdse. A few years ago i got a $350 rod for $126.

Check here for timing and location and details.
http://texasflyfishers.org


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Ross also makes affordable, quality lower-priced rods. I would avoid Cabelas rods - they do not repair rods as part of their warranty, so if your rod is no longer available, they will give you the lowest rate it sold for as a store credit if you don't have a proof of purchase. Personally, I'd rather buy a rod from a US-based rod maker that will also repair it under warranty.

Some TFOs are very stiff, so be mindful of that. When first starting out, a mid-flex or mid-fast rod is more forgiving and will be easier for you to cast.


----------



## banjo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Fly*

TFO is a great choice. I have several of their rods and have never had a problem. I use an 8 wt. for bonefish, permit, trout, and redfish. On windy days I load the reel with 9 wt. WF9F. For mild temperatures Scientific Anglers is OK, but for hot days (Bahamas, Belize, Christmas Island) the line is too limber.
Rio is quite a bit better. The TFO 8 wt, 9 ft, 4 piece, Model TICRX is great.
I just purchased a Model BVK 8 wt. It casts like a 5 or 6 wt, and makes double hauling effortless. If you are traveling out of the country, you might consider buying an extra tip. TFO will replace any broken rod section for a nominal fee, and they ship within 1 or 2 days of notification.
Good luck.


----------

